# Buff brahma



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am working on getting some buff brahmas. I've been told that they will be a much better cold weather bird. Anyone ever work with its cross of birds?
I will be using my buff Orpington rooster and my light brahma. Right now none of my hens are laying. But once the lighting gets dialed I should be seeing eggs again.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I am working on getting some buff brahmas. I've been told that they will be a much better cold weather bird. Anyone ever work with its cross of birds? I will be using my buff Orpington rooster and my light brahma. Right now none of my hens are laying. But once the lighting gets dialed I should be seeing eggs again.


I'm getting some soon! Can't wait, I'll tell you how they are.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

If I like the outcome I will invest the time and money into finding true heritage lines to start with. I feel that it could add to the over hardiness of the bird. Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## chickenfred (Jan 18, 2014)

How do you tell if buff brahmas are hens or cockerels


----------



## chickenfred (Jan 18, 2014)

Can yo let me know please I,m working on black coper Marans but know I,m working on brahmas I,l send you a photo of them later if you know can you send me a replay and tell me if they look like yours ok thanks


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will not have any until spring. Sorry, but they are like most chickens with feather growth, size, attitude. Get some pics up in the gender section and someone will likely have the answer you seek


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I love Brahmas. They are the sweetest most gentle breed I know of. They mature slowly and don't lay too good, but I love their temperament and they go broody often.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My bantam buff brahmas are wonderful! They are gorgeous, very sweet and for all of the few months I've had them they've each given me an egg a day.(except for their first few weeks because they were new).


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

